# Agnes Zimmermann



## BEDDE (28 Dez. 2013)

Die hübsche Agnes Zimmermann hört beim Sender 1-2-3.tv nach 8 Jahren auf.kopf99


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Dez. 2013)

Woher hast du diese Info?


----------



## BEDDE (29 Dez. 2013)

von ihrer FB Seite


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Was she hot ?


----------

